# HGH for injury



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi

I've been out the game for 4 months since tearing my suprasprinatus. The injury is taking forever to heal and having done some reading I understand that HGH would be good for repair.

I would of course be planning on stacking with test as this takes 3 months to build up but I wanted to know if its worth doing this while my body is repairing the injury I estimate another 2 months if this poxy injury before I even start strength training again.

Just wanted to get some opinion on this and yes I know its expensive but I can't be sitting around waiting much longer


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

gh, bpc and MGF were 3 peptides i used to heal in half the time from a complete pec major rupture and subsequent reattachment surgery

the most important factor in any recovery is rest
no peptide in the world will save you from reinjury if you rush back too soon

here's some more reading if you want more in depth look into how i was back benching after 10 weeks after being told it would be at least 6 months before id touch an empty barbell

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/296187-swole-trolls-pec-major-detachment-recovery-log/?do=embed


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

swole troll said:


> gh, bpc and MGF were 3 peptides i used to heal in half the time from a complete pec major rupture and subsequent reattachment surgery
> 
> the most important factor in any recovery is rest
> no peptide in the world will save you from reinjury if you rush back too soon
> ...


 Awesome I need this repairing I'm just fed up of waiting around I'm losing time in my life as well as birds looking at me like a wasteman. I need to be stacked again.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

interlekt said:


> Awesome I need this repairing I'm just fed up of waiting around I'm losing time in my life as well as birds looking at me like a wasteman. I need to be stacked again.


 sounds pretty unhealthy...

good luck


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

interlekt said:


> Awesome I need this repairing I'm just fed up of waiting around I'm losing time in my life as well as birds looking at me like a wasteman. I need to be stacked again.





swole troll said:


> gh, bpc and MGF were 3 peptides i used to heal in half the time from a complete pec major rupture and subsequent reattachment surgery
> 
> the most important factor in any recovery is rest
> no peptide in the world will save you from reinjury if you rush back too soon
> ...





swole troll said:


> sounds pretty unhealthy...
> 
> good luck


 So how did you work out the doses for all these compounds?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

interlekt said:


> So how did you work out the doses for all these compounds?


 research

i believe i linked most of the relevant studies throughout the thread

i did also shotgun approach and believe at one point ITT trim down what id have done differently / what i didnt find to be the much of a benefit vs the cost

the peptides i listed initially would all remain in any surgical recovery i had though


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

swole troll said:


> research
> 
> i believe i linked most of the relevant studies throughout the thread
> 
> ...


 OK ill have a detailed read of it all and work out the cost and risks. HGH from what I've read is awesome but it's the other peptides I'm unsure of.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

interlekt said:


> OK ill have a detailed read of it all and work out the cost and risks. HGH from what I've read is awesome but it's the other peptides I'm unsure of.


 the main cliff with it is 3iu per day is the dosing you want for any kind of soft tissue recovery

any more and the recovery will be faster but there will be an increase in scar tissue which is brittle and more likely to retear in future


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

swole troll said:


> the main cliff with it is 3iu per day is the dosing you want for any kind of soft tissue recovery
> 
> any more and the recovery will be faster but there will be an increase in scar tissue which is brittle and more likely to retear in future


 I was looking into 2iu per day. I've never tried HGH so I don't. Know hat to expect for a first timer. That being said I need to look into this properly


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

interlekt said:


> I was looking into 2iu per day. I've never tried HGH so I don't. Know hat to expect for a first timer. That being said I need to look into this properly


 i did 2iu with a saturation dose of peptdies 10 mins before

its called piggybacking and is the most effective way of using both GH and GH releasing peptides


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

swole troll said:


> i did 2iu with a saturation dose of peptdies 10 mins before
> 
> its called piggybacking and is the most effective way of using both GH and GH releasing peptides


 So which would be better then 2iu or 3iu? Also which labs did you use?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

interlekt said:


> So which would be better then 2iu or 3iu? Also which labs did you use?


 If piggy backing then 2iu is fine

If using the gh alone then 3iu

I like hyge black tops


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

swole troll said:


> If piggy backing then 2iu is fine
> 
> If using the gh alone then 3iu
> 
> I like hyge black tops


 Excuse my ignorance but Hygetropin? **READ THE RULES!!!!!**


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

interlekt said:


> Excuse my ignorance but Hygetropin? I get 100iu for XXXX


 hygetropin is correct

cant discuss prices bud


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

swole troll said:


> hygetropin is correct
> 
> cant discuss prices bud


 That's cool the bpc 157 do u Inject that into the injured location or same place as you Inject GH


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

interlekt said:


> That's cool the bpc 157 do u Inject that into the injured location or same place as you Inject GH


 As close to the injured site as possible

If your elbow hurts then pinch as much skin as you over the elbow and pin it subq


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

swole troll said:


> the main cliff with it is 3iu per day is the dosing you want for any kind of soft tissue recovery
> 
> any more and the recovery will be faster but there will be an increase in scar tissue which is brittle and more likely to retear in future





swole troll said:


> As close to the injured site as possible
> 
> If your elbow hurts then pinch as much skin as you over the elbow and pin it subq


 So if it's my suprasprinatus then by the trapezius? That seems quite challenging


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

interlekt said:


> So if it's my suprasprinatus then by the trapezius? That seems quite challenging


 You might need to get someone to help you

If you can't get it close then don't bother with it and just run the gh


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

swole troll said:


> As close to the injured site as possible
> 
> If your elbow hurts then pinch as much skin as you over the elbow and pin it subq


 BPC does not need to be injected locally as it is a systematic drug still inject close so for the OP injecting into the side delt would work as good


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> BPC does not need to be injected locally as it is a systematic drug still inject close so for the OP injecting into the side delt would work as good


 @interlekt


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> BPC does not need to be injected locally as it is a systematic drug still inject close so for the OP injecting into the side delt would work as good


 OK! So weighing things up would you say it's worth having both compounds for healing?


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

swole troll said:


> @interlekt


 Do you need to run HGH with BPC 157 or can you run BPC 157 on its own?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

interlekt said:


> OK! So weighing things up would you say it's worth having both compounds for healing?


 you can run either compounds on its own with success


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> the main cliff with it is 3iu per day is the dosing you want for any kind of soft tissue recovery
> 
> any more and the recovery will be faster but there will be an increase in scar tissue which is brittle and more likely to retear in future


 Wait, so does this mean that doing 4x or more daily shots of saturation dose gh peptides (ghrp + ghrh, releasing approx 1.13 ui per shot) is actually BAD for injury recovery??


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dannyb0yb said:


> Wait, so does this mean that doing 4x or more daily shots of saturation dose gh peptides (ghrp + ghrh, releasing approx 1.13 ui per shot) is actually BAD for injury recovery??


 My understanding is no as they don't linger like GH does

Which is also the reason why gh is preferable as you get round the clock enhanced soft tissue repair


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> My understanding is no as they don't linger like GH does
> 
> Which is also the reason why gh is preferable as you get round the clock enhanced soft tissue repair


 Ah okay. Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

swole troll said:


> My understanding is no as they don't linger like GH does
> 
> Which is also the reason why gh is preferable as you get round the clock enhanced soft tissue repair


 GH does not linger it peaks and falls like the GH pulse that peptides give, in men natural pulsing GH does just that Pulse synthetic GH will rise and fall in 2-3hrs you do not have GH lingering all day and night.



Dannyb0yb said:


> Wait, so does this mean that doing 4x or more daily shots of saturation dose gh peptides (ghrp + ghrh, releasing approx 1.13 ui per shot) is actually BAD for injury recovery??


 the 1.13iu will depend on the peptides being a clinical grade, most guys will buy the cheapest peptides they can and there is no way they are clinical grade no matter what the website says.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> GH does not linger it peaks and falls like the GH pulse that peptides give, in men natural pulsing GH does just that Pulse synthetic GH will rise and fall in 2-3hrs you do not have GH lingering all day and night.
> 
> the 1.13iu will depend on the peptides being a clinical grade, most guys will buy the cheapest peptides they can and there is no way they are clinical grade no matter what the website says.


 What's your impression of uk-peptides.com?

I will be doing a 6-8 month GH peptide cycle soon and am stuck between this site and purepeptides. Purepeptides is maybe 40% more expensive, not sure if worth it?

I heard really great things about uk-peptides despite the price difference.

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i only use Purepeptides i have used UK-peptides when i did my comparison test and i was not impressed things might have changed but i do not base where i get peptides from on price, buy cheap get cheap.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> i only use Purepeptides i have used UK-peptides when i did my comparison test and i was not impressed things might have changed but i do not base where i get peptides from on price, buy cheap get cheap.


 Thanks for your opinion. I only tried uk-peptides so the problem is I have nothing to compare them to. I did feel a pretty strong improvement with injuries after a 4 month cycle. But again, I have nothing to compare with.

Anyways, before making an order I may create a new thread to get more opinions on the two different companies, but I hear what you are saying. Purepeptides seems to be of the better quality


----------

